# Bass Multi Effect Pedalboard



## ADAOCE (May 26, 2022)

The genesis for this build was actually a combo Unicab and Headphone Amp that I built a while back. I lent it to a friend of mine and we started talking about a nicer version with maybe a few more features that I would make for him. After some back and forth we decided to just make an entire pedal board! He showed me a board that he liked from a bassist that he is a fan of and said he wanted something similar. This is where I got the idea to put all the drive circuits and everything into one box.

Over time I thought it was better to put the POG and the chorus pedal in effects loops that would be switchable from the box as well as a tuner/mute output. Additionally the effects loops are pre and post drive pedals so the box can expand and grow if he wants it to. We also picked out a compressor and a clean boost on the output of the big pedal.

*Details for each pedal

I/O Buffer interface*: Guitar Gear Gadgets dual buffer
I whipped this together to provide input and output buffering which it sorely needed with the amount of cabling and wire inside that box. GGG dual buffer is a great little board.

*Compressor*: Madbean Kompormat

This thing is great in fact I will probably build one for myself I love it so much.

*Distortion*: Madbean Slow Loris

Great Rat circuit with a Ruetz Mod sweep control and extra clipping options. I took both these MBP pedals after seeing build reports from @thewintersoldier

*Overdrive 1 and 2*: Aion Maelstrom

This is a Darkglass B3K clone and I have two here. One is built to the stock Aion specs and the other makes all the subs to make it a Vintage Microtubes.

*Boost*: PedalPCB Transcendence Boost

Crazy loud clean boost. Really really nice

*Cab Sim*: PedalPCB Unicab

This is such a great little analog cab sim circuit. Sounds excellent for bass.

*Headphone Amp and Mixer*: Guitar Gear Gadgets

I ended up using a GGG dual buffer pcb to split the bass signal and run each to a mixer pcb that also accepted the L and R aux inputs and sent them to dual headphone amps and on to the headphone output. This is the second time I’ve used these pcbs and the first time doing a stereo setup. A little pricy buying all these boards versus one board to do it all but the results are excellent. I had to get dual pots for the level controls and since they’re weird specs for dual pots I had to use vertical mount pcb pots with splined split shafts (not ideal but worked fine). The little 3PDT switches are from BLMS and they’re excellent. The cab sim can run to the Amp or the Headphone amp. Aux in only goes to HP because I said enough is enough lol

*Relay bypass switching*: PedalPCB Basic Relay Bypass and Intelligent Relay Bypass

First time using these boards and I love them. The basic boards were great for the effects loops, tuner, comp and boost. The IBR boards are great because of the channel switching mode. My buddy said he would likely only run one drive so he wanted to use them as channels for ease of use when playing live. The switching is really tight on these and they do not bounce or mis trigger. I used the led pads on the transistor holes for the leds which is a nice feature. Can’t recommend these enough.

*Enclosure*: Hammond Sloped

Love these enclosures! Really nice look and feel to them.

*Faceplates*: Amplifyfun

Spencer killed it with these faceplates and was great to deal with.

*Knobs, switches, jacks etc*: BLMS

The aluminum silver knobs add such a nice feel to the pedal and the big boost knob is just cool. Also I used the Pro momentary switches that come pre wired with connectors which makes assembly and replacement a breeze.

*Cables and Plugs*: Mogami 2319 and Squareplug SP-500

*Cost and Time to Build*

I honestly can’t even remember how many hours I’ve put into this but let’s just say it took me 5 months and I have a full time job and two kids below three so maybe quicker for some of you ha!

Cost is easy though. Here’s a breakdown of material cost for the whole build


DescriptionPriceQuantityTotalRat PCB$9.001$9.00Compressor PCB$11.001$11.00Darkglass VMT PCB$12.001$12.00Darkglass B3K PCB$12.001$12.00Transcendence Boost$10.001$10.00Basic Relay Bypass PCB$4.005$20.00Intelligent Relay Bypass$13.503$40.50Unicab PCB$10.001$10.00Headphone Amp PCB$10.002$20.00Mixer PCB$11.002$22.00Dual Buffer PCB$8.002$16.00Enclosure$65.001$65.0012.5 mm knobs$1.5926$41.3420 mm knobs$4.691$4.69NO Momentary Switch (PRO)$3.708$29.60Enclosed Jack 1/4"$0.9212$11.04Panel Jack 1/4"$1.751$1.75DC Jack$0.752$1.50Flight Case$1891$189.00break out pedal board$501$50.00Boss TU-3W$1651$165.00Bass Clone$791$79.00Nano POG$2001$200.00Radial JDI$2491$249.00Cioks DC7$2291$229.00Potentiometers$124$14.16Squareplug SP500$3.847$26.88Squareplug SPS5$3.9811$43.78SPDT ON-OFF-ON$0.662$1.32OPA2134$3.991$3.99TC1044SPCA$1.691$1.69LM13700$3.991$3.99CD4049UBE$0.312$0.62J201$2.004$8.00OP07$0.491$0.49TL072$0.7912$9.48TL074$0.591$0.5924 AWG wire$0.1025$2.50Mogami 2319$0.4910$4.90Faceplate$60.001$60.00Pedalboard Total Cost$1,690.81

*Thanks to everyone here who followed along on the build thread and offered encouragement and helped me work out some ideas and concepts. Big thanks to @PedalPCB for finding some chips for the intelligent relay boards for me.*


----------



## ADAOCE (May 26, 2022)

Few more


----------



## ADAOCE (May 26, 2022)

Original build progress thread 






						Bass Pedalboard build with large multi effect unit. Looking for some feedback.
					

As the title suggests, a friend of mine has asked me to setup a pedalboard for him inside a 24x12 flight case. He gave me a list of current commerpedals and equipment he has or will buy for it and also asked me to make him a bunch of pedals. We got to talking about making a large unit that has...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## dawson (May 26, 2022)

Wow.
this is unbelievably good.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 26, 2022)

Working on a demo video but I’d honestly rather have my buddy demo it since he’s a legit bassist


----------



## ADAOCE (May 26, 2022)

dawson said:


> Wow.
> this is unbelievably good.


Thanks dude!


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 26, 2022)

That is one really frickin horny build 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


----------



## ADAOCE (May 26, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> That is one really frickin horny build 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


Haha thanks man! Not gonna lie I stared at it for a good 10 minutes


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 26, 2022)

@ADAOCE just stopped by to say y'all ain't shit


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (May 26, 2022)

This turned out great!


----------



## ADAOCE (May 26, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> This turned out great!


Thanks man!


----------



## Bio77 (May 27, 2022)

Super awesome! Congrats!  Also, really appreciate the documented journey.  I've been watching this one for awhile now.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 27, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> Super awesome! Congrats!  Also, really appreciate the documented journey.  I've been watching this one for awhile now.


Thank you


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 27, 2022)

That is some ace work!!!


----------



## ADAOCE (May 27, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> That is some ace work!!!


Thanks!


----------



## fig (May 27, 2022)

Just the one then? 

Absolutely brilliant top to bottom!


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 27, 2022)

Phenomenal work!


----------



## eh là bas ma (May 27, 2022)

Amazing.

Just curious to know, how much did you invest to build the multiFX and how much do you sell it to your friend ? I ask because I wonder how other builders manage with the selling process whith their friends, rich or poor...


----------



## ADAOCE (May 27, 2022)

fig said:


> Just the one then?
> 
> Absolutely brilliant top to bottom!


Hah one was enough for a while! Actually I did improve my workflow quite a bit. It would be much easier next time


----------



## ADAOCE (May 27, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Phenomenal work!


Thanks Buddy


----------



## ADAOCE (May 27, 2022)

justin said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Just curious to know, how much did you invest to build the multiFX and how much do you sell it to your friend ? I ask because I wonder how other builders manage with the selling process whith their friends, rich or poor...


Hey so this was basically a deal where my buddy supplied all the commercial products we picked out and everything else he just gave me money to buy. This is a really good friend I didn’t want to take any money at first but it started to get expensive obviously. I didn’t charge anything for labor and I really would need to study the time it took to do each step and come up with a fair rate.

I’ll just say this. If someone was to come to me wanting this and I was treating it like a normal transaction it would be a lot more expensive Due to labor alone but the pressure would be in me to deliver in a tighter time frame.

I think a good rule to follow is to not make money off your friends whether it be guitar pedals or Cutco Knife sets. My buddy actually bought me a GFI Synesthesia as a thank you so everything works out with stuff like this.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 27, 2022)

Played a bit more with this last night and good lord I love that Kompormat and the B3K for guitar. Also the Transcendence boost is really crazy how loud it gets and stays clean.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (May 27, 2022)

Lol, cutco...


----------



## irvmuller (Oct 24, 2022)

I love what you did here. So much to study.

Quick question, how do you attach the LED to the relays?


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 24, 2022)

I used the led pads on the relay board in place of Q3 I think? I can’t remember off the top of my head but if you look on the underside of the relay board you will see A and K pads on two of the three pads. Those can be used in lieu of the traditional wiring. I did this because I used many board that weren’t from PedalPCB.

Is that what you were asking?


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 25, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> Lol, cutco...


One of my college money making schemes...(I think they've rooked in many a young person with dreams and visions of making lots of $$$), the only people I sold any knives to were my family...hahah.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 25, 2022)

@ADAOCE Ingenious use of the GGG Dual buffer board. I have one sitting here that I've been staring at for a couple of months. I know there's a project in it somewhere, I just haven't figured out what yet. I'm thinking what I really need is something like the EQD Swiss Things...I just haven'y quite figured out how to build it yet. The GGG board fits into it somewhere.....

I think all I really need is to have 2 loops that can be independently switched on/off, one buffered, one unbuffered and and separate tuner send.
I'm pretty sure I can do that with the GGG board (probably just the single buffer board) but I haven't figured out the tuner send part.


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 25, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> One of my college money making schemes...(I think they've rooked in many a young person with dreams and visions of making lots of $$$), the only people I sold any knives to were my family...hahah.


I’m pretty sure that was exactly who they wanted you to sell to! I went to the intro meeting and was like yeah I’m not buying the set that I show off to people when going door to door..


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 25, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> @ADAOCE Ingenious use of the GGG Dual buffer board. I have one sitting here that I've been staring at for a couple of months. I know there's a project in it somewhere, I just haven't figured out what yet. I'm thinking what I really need is something like the EQD Swiss Things...I just haven'y quite figured out how to build it yet. The GGG board fits into it somewhere.....
> 
> I think all I really need is to have 2 loops that can be independently switched on/off, one buffered, one unbuffered and and separate tuner send.
> I'm pretty sure I can do that with the GGG board (probably just the single buffer board) but I haven't figured out the tuner send part.


Thank you! That board is very versatile I’ve used it on a bunch of different projects. Such a simple circuit. 

I’ve been looking at the Swiss things too because my board is big and i hate taking apart I’ve been looking for ways to effectively rout it. I end up making my own little utility boxes for each purpose. The Wetter Box from gig rig looks like a great utility switcher pedal too.


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 25, 2022)

I’m waiting on some kind of ultra utility pcb from PedalPCB I’d build it in a heartbeat


----------



## fig (Oct 25, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> I’m waiting on some kind of ultra utility pcb from PedalPCB I’d build it in a heartbeat


Me too!


----------



## cwsquared (Oct 25, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> I’m pretty sure that was exactly who they wanted you to sell to! I went to the intro meeting and was like yeah I’m not buying the set that I show off to people when going door to door..


I still have my Cutco sales set.  Like @MichaelW, I think I only sold to family and maybe one friend.  My wife loves two of the knives outta my sales set and mentioned she actually wants a full set.  I just shook my head.


----------



## cwsquared (Oct 25, 2022)

fig said:


> Me too!


Me three.


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 25, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> I still have my Cutco sales set.  Like @MichaelW, I think I only sold to family and maybe one friend.  My wife loves two of the knives outta my sales set and mentioned she actually wants a full set.  I just shook my head.


Hahah keeping the monster alive..


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 25, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> One of my college money making schemes...(I think they've rooked in many a young person with dreams and visions of making lots of $$$), the only people I sold any knives to were my family...hahah.


I had a friend drag me to get a job there in highschool. I got a bad feeling about it and bailed when I realized I was being sold knives not being offered a job. I'm sure my friend is still using their set.


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 25, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I had a friend drag me to get a job there in highschool. I got a bad feeling about it and bailed when I realized I was being sold knives not being offered a job. I'm sure my friend is still using their set.


That’s exactly my experience


----------



## aefpv (Oct 25, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> The genesis for this build was actually a combo Unicab and Headphone Amp that I built a while back. I lent it to a friend of mine and we started talking about a nicer version with maybe a few more features that I would make for him. After some back and forth we decided to just make an entire pedal board! He showed me a board that he liked from a bassist that he is a fan of and said he wanted something similar. This is where I got the idea to put all the drive circuits and everything into one box.
> 
> Over time I thought it was better to put the POG and the chorus pedal in effects loops that would be switchable from the box as well as a tuner/mute output. Additionally the effects loops are pre and post drive pedals so the box can expand and grow if he wants it to. We also picked out a compressor and a clean boost on the output of the big pedal.
> 
> ...


My vote for pedal of the year. Truly stunning, inventive, and complicated. Great job.


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 25, 2022)

aefpv said:


> My vote for pedal of the year. Truly stunning, inventive, and complicated. Great job.


Thank you sir.. if not for that you can submit me for dumbass of the year since I took this pedal on with a newborn after telling my wife I’d slow down the builds. There’s a reason it took so long to finish 🤣🤣


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 25, 2022)

I’m enjoying looking at this build all over again @ADAOCE now it’s popped back up on the feed. You absolutely nailed this one.


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 25, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> I’m enjoying looking at this build all over again @ADAOCE now it’s popped back up on the feed. You absolutely nailed this one.


Memory lane for me too man I’m only bummed I don’t get to play with it anymore!


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 25, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> That’s exactly my experience


Yup, you have to "buy" the sales kit. "Oh it will pay for itself with your FIRST SALE, then you'll be raking it in!"


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 25, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Yup, you have to "buy" the sales kit. "Oh it will pay for itself with your FIRST SALE, then you'll be raking it in!"


I was such a foolish kid too I remember thinking wow they say I can make so much money and then halfway through the introduction meeting my bullshit flag went up and I just walked out on the next break in the training lol


----------

